# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #237 (07/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (27. Mai 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Ihr habt ihn sicherlich vermisst, ist ja auch schon wieder einen Monat her. Also, nun hier ist er, der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 07/2020. Hier dürft eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen reinschreiben, die wir dann auch lesen.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist immer noch nicht überstanden.

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 03. Juni 2020 am Kiosk eurer Wahl, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, in diesen Zeiten sollte man auf Kontakt ja generell verzichten, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff in digitaler Form erwerben. Die PDF wird am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag, in diesem Fall ist das der 29. Mai 2020. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (und natürlich wegen der Prämien! Ahhh die Prämien! Bitte mehr Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Metbier (28. Mai 2020)

Ein Hoch auf den Verlag und PCGH, es war Goldrichtig ein Abo ab zu schließen. Ich hab heute schon die Ausgabe 07/2020 im Briefkasten gehabt.


----------



## kmf (29. Mai 2020)

Mein Heft ist auch schon da. Als Schmankerl gibts Doom. Hab zwar auch die Uraltversion, die läuft trotz Kopierschutz unter Win 10. Gab da mal so ein Securom-Patch dafür. Aber CD muss im Laufwerk liegen. Beim  neuen Spiele-PC hab ich solches aber nimmer. Kommt also gerade richtig. Das Wochenende kann also kommen ... 

Was mir gefällt klicke ich später an, wenn das Heft durchgeackert ist.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (29. Mai 2020)

Seit der neuen Druckerei sind die Zeitschriften immer noch früher bei mir im Briefkasten. Die aktuelle Ausgabe sogar schon gestern 
Ich freue mich jeden Monat auf die Ausgabe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Mai 2020)

Freut uns, dass es euch freut. Wir geben nun auch (noch) einen Tag früher ab als vor dem Wechsel. Schön, wenn das zur Abwechslung direkte, positive Auswirkungen hat. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Rolk (30. Mai 2020)

H3rr7w3rg schrieb:


> Seit der neuen Druckerei sind die Zeitschriften immer noch früher bei mir im Briefkasten. Die aktuelle Ausgabe sogar schon gestern
> Ich freue mich jeden Monat auf die Ausgabe



Da würde ich mich direkt anschliesen. Mittlerweile ist es fast normal die neue Ausgabe zum Wochenende in der Hand zu halten, was vorher leider immer mehr zur Ausnahme geworden ist. 

Beim Artikel "GTX980Ti vs R9 Fury X - 5 Jahre später" kam mir noch vorm ersten lesen die Frage in den Sinn, wie weit man bei der 4GB Karte seinen Hintern retten kann, wenn man die Texturen eine Stufe tiefer stellen würde. Wurde leider nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2020)

Du verlangst von Mr High-Res Raff die Texturauflösung zurückzudrehen? Sakrileg!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Mai 2020)

Im Artikel wird das schwierige Thema Data Streaming mitbehandelt. Da hier eine automatische Qualitätsreduktion greift, kommen die Spiele ungefragt dieser Bitte nach. 

MfG
Raff

P.S: Die Tests finden in Full HD und WQHD statt, den Probanden entsprechend, nix Hi-Res.


----------



## Llares (2. Juni 2020)

Danke für die wieder einmal gelungene Ausgabe! Insbesondere haben es mir der Vergleich Fury X vs. GTX 980 Ti sowie der Overclocking- Vergleich und der Soundkartentest angetan. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bewertet ihr die Audioqualität der Soundkarten anhand von Messwerten. Das ist vernünftig da objektiv, aber beantwortet leider nicht die Frage, ob es für den
Nutzer einen Unterschied macht. 

Ich möchte mal einen etwas ausgiebigeren Soundkarten bzw. Audio-Test anregen. Zum einen wären da Blindvergleiche zwischen verschiedenen Audiolösungen unterschiedlicher Qualität: Onboard (ALC 892 und ALC 1220) vs. dedizierte Soundkarte. Und bei den dedizierten Soundkarten einen vergleich zwischen intern, extern und DAC. Wie verhält sich die Audioqualität zueinander, was bringt die Software an Vorteilen? Wie ist z.b. der virtuelle Surroundsound eines DAC der das Windows-integrierte Virtual Dolby nutzen muss gegen die Lösungen von Realtek, Creative oder Asus (bei Nutzung von guten Kopfhörern). 

Ich nutze seit dem Soundblaster 16 interne Soundkarten, möchte aber gerne mal wissen, ob das überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist. Das Netz ist leider voll mit widersprüchlichen Aussagen und da zähle ich einfach mal auf euch und eure  Testkompetenz.


----------



## Hellsfoul (3. Juni 2020)

Hmm, Schade. 

Onlinekiosk hat immer noch die alte Ausgabe. Warum brauchen die immer so lange? (Manchmal mehr als 3 Tage)
Leider gab es den Online Shop vom Computec Verlag erst später und ich will nicht alles über zick Shops verteilt haben.


----------



## Daddioandre (3. Juni 2020)

Hatte heute die Ausgabe in den Händen, aber viele Hefte lagen nicht da, weder von der DVD Version oder von der normalen. Aber ein wenig schmunzeln musste ich schon, als ich den Silberling aus dem Heft getrennt habe, DOOM und USK 6 zusammen. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juni 2020)

Das geht nur, weil die Vollversion nicht auf dem Datenträger liegt (und somit nicht die USK-Prüfung durchlaufen muss), sondern erst online bezogen werden muss. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## garfield36 (4. Juni 2020)

Mich hat der Artikel über die Soundkarten interessiert. Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, aber könnte es sein, dass solche Tests vorwiegend auf das Hören via Kopfhörer ausgelegt sind? 
Ich persönlich höre meist über PC-Lautsprecher. Signalausgabe erfolgt über Soundchip onboard (Realtek ALC1220), und die Wiedergabe erfolgt über Edifier Studio R1700BT. Was sollte oder könnte hier eine Soundkarte bringen? Die Verstärkung des Signals erfolgt ja über die Box.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (4. Juni 2020)

Ist es mal möglich den EVGA NU Audio Pro Soundkarte(n)zu testen wenn hier  mal einen Sampel erhalten tut?
Obwohl diese SoKa  als Gaming Soundkarte beworben wird ,ist sie mehr als das und gehört absulut zu der High End-Klasse die auch für audiophile gedacht ist.
Leider die die Soka nicht als Singel Soka zu erhalten hier in Deutschland(obwohl das auch von EVGA angeboten wird als Einzelkarte),meines wissen nach.
Die gibts nur 2-Set mit der Erweiterungskarte(7.1)und sie gehört definitiv zu den teuersten Gaming PCI-E Soundkarten was es kaufen gibts,wenn ich mich nicht irre(?).

grüße Brex


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juni 2020)

Achtung, Fehlerteufel! Aufgrund mehrerer Layout-Umbauten hat sich in die gedruckte Variante der Ampère-Vorschau ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Hier wird bei den Blockdiagrammen fälschlicherweise Ampere als Volta bzw. Volta als Ampere bezeichnet. Die korrigierte Fassung findet sich in der Digitalversion des Hefts bzw. seit heute auch hier, in der PLUS-Variante des Artikel. Wir bitten diesen Fauxpas zu entschuldigen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Rollora (12. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das geht nur, weil die Vollversion nicht auf dem Datenträger liegt (und somit nicht die USK-Prüfung durchlaufen muss), sondern erst online bezogen werden muss.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Hab mir schon gedacht, welcher Guru von euch das auf eine DVD9 komprimiert bekommt,nachdem ich für das Spiel irgendwann mal einen 25 GB Patch laden musste, der aber kaum was relevantes geändert hat


----------



## sven842 (15. Juni 2020)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Mich hat der Artikel über die Soundkarten interessiert. Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, aber könnte es sein, dass solche Tests vorwiegend auf das Hören via Kopfhörer ausgelegt sind?
> Ich persönlich höre meist über PC-Lautsprecher. Signalausgabe erfolgt über Soundchip onboard (Realtek ALC1220), und die Wiedergabe erfolgt über Edifier Studio R1700BT. Was sollte oder könnte hier eine Soundkarte bringen? Die Verstärkung des Signals erfolgt ja über die Box.


Sie würde durch eine bessere Signalqualität den Sound deutlich verbessern, wobei das deutlich wohl eher subjektiver Natur ist und es wie bei so vielen Dingen im Auge bzw Ohr des Betrachters/Hörers liegt
Wobei ich deine Lautsprecher nicht kenne, ich hatte meistens Hifi Anlagen angeschlossen und konnte auch deutliche Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Soundkarten ausmachen, waren aber halt auch sehr hochwertige Anlagen angeschlossen (zb Technics Endstufe, Studio Monitore)...


----------



## Christoph1717 (16. Juni 2020)

eigentlich fand ich die Doom Aktion etwas umständlich: PCGH-Code eintippen -> Ausweisnummer -> bei Gamesplanet neu anmelden -> bei steam einlösen 

zum Kommentar auf Seite 54:  da ich beruflich von Firmen zurück gegebene PC, Laptop und mehr lösche / teste habe ich schon einiges gesehe.
z.b. ein SFF PC mit "externem" Netzteil und Grafikkarte irgentwie mit Riser kabel verbunden 
auch bei PC oder ThinkPad die nicht starten wollen hilft teilweise  Batterie oder CMOS-Batterie / Jumper um es wieder in gang zu bekommen.


----------



## Beavis99 (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich glaube ich habe noch einen Fehlerteufel gefunden.

Beim Soundkartentest steht im Fließtext der Soundblaster X3 nichts zur Mikrofon-Performance, in der Tabelle steht aber
Mikrofon-Performance: Nur mäßige Qualität, geringe Verstärkung

Im Fließtext bei der  Soundblaster G3 steht das sie keine gute Mikrofon-Performance hat, in der Tabellte steht aber
Mikrofon-Performance: Sehr gute Qualität und Leistung.

Hier müsste doch ein Irrtum vorliegen oder Irre ich da?
Darauf basiert auch die Frage für mein Setup, um im Gehäuse mehr Platz zu schaffen würde ich gerne Soundblaster Z(nicht ZXR) gegen X3 tauschen.
Würde ich mich damit verschlechtern, grade auch wegen der Mikrofon-Performance, oder ist das einfach ein Sidegrade?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Phil (27. Juni 2020)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe noch einen Fehlerteufel gefunden.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist natürlich falsch bzw. genau verdreht.
Der X3 hat das gute Mikrofon, der G3 das eher nicht so tolle.
Ich hab's nochmal nachgeprüft, ich hab auch nur den Text in den Excel-Tabellen vertauscht, nicht die Note. Die Wertung ist also korrekt.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich hab's nochmal nachgeprüft, ich hab auch nur den Text in den Excel-Tabellen vertauscht, nicht die Note. Die Wertung ist also korrekt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Ja, das hab ich mir aufgrund der Gesamtnote schon gedacht. Letztlich gehts ja auch aus dem Text hervor und wer sich wirklich für eines der Modelle interessiert, liest ja den dazugehörigen Text auch.


----------



## Beavis99 (27. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ja, das ist natürlich falsch bzw. genau verdreht.
> Der X3 hat das gute Mikrofon, der G3 das eher nicht so tolle.
> Ich hab's nochmal nachgeprüft, ich hab auch nur den Text in den Excel-Tabellen vertauscht, nicht die Note. Die Wertung ist also korrekt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Phil,

danke für die Antwort.
Hast du auch noch nen Rat bezüglich meiner zweiten Frage, wie steht die X3 zur SB Z?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich mir aufgrund der Gesamtnote schon gedacht. Letztlich gehts ja auch aus dem Text hervor und wer sich wirklich für eines der Modelle interessiert, liest ja den dazugehörigen Text auch.



Eben das stimmt nicht, im Fließtext steht bei der X3 zur Mikrofonperformance gar nichts.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2020)

Ja aber doch im Text zur G3. Das war ja auch nicht als Kritik an dir oder deiner Aussage gedacht, sondern als Ergänzung. Der Dreher bleibt ein Dreher, aber man kann aufgrund des Textes schon erkennen wie es eigentlich gemeint war.


----------



## garfield36 (8. Juli 2020)

Ich habe den Artikel über Soundkarten nochmal gelesen. Dabei hat mich besonders die SB X AE-5 Plus interessiert. Da ist dem Tester aber ein Fehler unterlaufen. In der Testtabelle wird explizit angegeben, dass die Karte *nicht* DTS unterstützt. Auf der Webseite von Creative wird aber genau das Gegenteil behauptet, und die Herstellerfirma sollte es doch am besten wissen.


----------

